# At what volume do you usually listen?



## cdguy (Sep 5, 2012)

Anyone with an spl meter, Im curious as to what level others listen to their HT setup?

Also here is a helpful calculator from crown, helps you pick how many watts you require, may also help you pick which speakers you add to your system.. for example...

You have an Em e55ti tower {costs $795pr}, that is about 7m away from your seat, you want to listen at 90db {with 3db headroom} you need about 195 watts, while on the other hand if you had an Energy CF50 tower {costs $798pr} you would only need 25 watts to listen at the same level... I have a set of cf50s powered by an Emotiva miniX, and it is insanely loud, easily enters uncomfortable sound levels...

http://www.crownaudio.com/elect-pwr-req.htm


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
My primary use of my trusty Radio Shack SPL Meter is to go over the levels after Audyssey MultEQ XT32 Calibration. Since using XT32, my Mains and CC have both been exactly 75db's. However. I Surrounds always measure so low that I actually have to go up a frequency range to get the level. After adjusting the Surrounds to 75db's, I set the Descent i and Depth to 80db's. I suppose I like my Subwoofers a little hot..

I use Relative (THX) Volume on my TX-NR3008 and usually listen to TV at around 30db's below reference and Movies anywhere between -25 to -10 if I really want to hit it.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

By your question, do you mean with the wife in the room or not --- make that in the house or not

Seriously, once in a while I do crank it up, but not so much as when I was younger. System is capable of over 120 db easily, but I know better - at least now. Typical movie is 80-85db. 

Subtract 10 db for wife in room


----------

